# How does that "2 Month Free" of Discord Nitro deal work?



## Deleted member 386356 (Apr 6, 2017)

You can get Discord Nitro 2 months free if you choose the $60 1-Year plan, but how does that work?
Does it allow you to use the membership for 2 months and cancel anytime for free? Or is it some sort of discount sort of thing?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm not one to use pictures but...jesus christ








The deal is that if you buy 12 months, you're getting 2 months free over just buying it each month.
You pay for 10 months but get 12 months of Nitro.


----------



## shiggyyyy (Aug 7, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> The deal is that if you buy 12 months, you're getting 2 months free over just buying it each month.
> You pay for 10 months but get 12 months of Nitro.




I don't understand why the picture was required? They word it as if you'd get 2 months free trial before your account is actually charged. If it wasn't worded like that then this post wouldn't even be here.


----------



## Shubshub (Aug 7, 2018)

So if you paid for 12 Months seperately say you did the Monthly Payment for 12 Months you would be paying "$59.88" per year
But if you get the yearly payment You're paying "$49.99" So the equivelant of 2 months payment is taken off the price so you are getting 12 Months for the value of 10 months, That is what they mean I can assure you


----------

